# egg donation abroad



## Lu and JL

Hello all,

Have looked at this site a few times and found it very positive and appealing. Took plunge and registered today! 

We had our first ivf + icsi in April 2004 and unfortunately weren't successful. As I have high FSH levels we can't do another cycle. I am now 41 (arghh) so we don't want to wait on a list for 3 or 4 years, so, we are interested in going abroad for treatment having heard about clinics(s?) in Spain.

Does anyone know about clinics in other european countries? or is it only Spain? 

Feel quite stuck in knowing where to start with egg donation generally. Only know how difficult it all is and see a huge mountain ahead of us!

Lu & JL


----------



## Mandy42

Hi Lu and JL - Welcome

Like you I have turned to egg donation.  I am 42 and my last IVF was cancelled due to a poor response and my consultant really gently pushed us to consider egg donation and mentioned Spain to us due to the waiting lists in the UK.  

I cannot help you with other clinics in Europe as I only looked at Spain.  After a lot of research they all seem very good but I chose one in Barcelona simply because its stats were the highest (70%) and Barcelona is easy to get to as I live close to Heathrow.  Its also the most expensive (9000 euros) but has no waiting list and matches you with a donor first before you start medication which is sniffing and not injections.  It also has good stats for frosties which some of the other clinics do not.  Also another lady on this site went there and is now pregnant.

Have you looked at the ivfconnections.com website as this is excellent for ladies going to spain and I think other european countries? 

Would be happy to help with any other queries.  Another lady on this board Susie is just off to Madrid for her transfer so I am sure when she returns she can also give you more info.  She is at one of the IVI clinics which also has a very good reputation.

Mandy


----------



## Lu and JL

Dear Mandy,

Thanks for the advice. It sounds like a good decision to try Barcelona with such a high success rate and no waiting.  I'll certainly consider that (no injections sounds good too.) It is tricky waying up the pros and cons of each option. I'll check out the ivfconnections website now which sounds interesting. 

All the very best for your appointment in Spain in September.

& thanks again

Lu


----------



## Indianna

Hi Lu

I am another one going to IVI Madrid.  Our appointment is 14th October.  Will update when I know more.

Love Indianna XX


----------



## Ruth

Hi Lu, am not having treatment but setting up an egg donation programme in Marbella specifically for english couples with a centre already doing it there. I have run an egg donation programme here in the UK for the last 8 years but am moving to Spain due to my husband's job. I know there are lots of options to look at, just bear me in mind too!!

Ruth


----------



## hana

Hi Lu,
I know about a clinic in Olomouc, The Czech Republic...just posted a note to Ceci about it...
I think I really found a gem...great service for a very decent price...
Check them out.
Good Luck


----------



## albali

Hello Hana. I'm really interested in your clinic in olomuec, Czech republic. Were probably going to have to have DE and although I've got Spain in mind, 'we are both pale pale and I think that there might be more chance  of a match in a non  mediterranenan  place. I've been told that its not a problem in Spain, but  wanted to explore other options. Can you post more details.kind regards


----------



## Sarahjane

Hi Albali,

I'm also really interested in Fertimed Clinic in Czech Republic.  Has anybody been there?  I have read their website and although the place looked nice there was not an awful lot of information.  I am also fair and think that an eastern European for DE would be a better match.  Also it sounds such a reasonable price.  It would be great if you could let me know your progress.

Kind regards


----------



## albali

Hello there.'Fraid I dont have much to report, just wanted to reply.  I'm in  a peculiar position in that I keep changing sites for posting. First I was on the IVF website, then I was told no chance with ivf go straight for  donor eggs, so I went on teh waiting list and on the donor egg site here, then I fell pg naturally, so delayed my 1st ivf treatment, then just had m/c, so still want to try ivf for ist time, but meanwhile still believe the first diagnosis and so want to explore tx abroad. But as I said I think eastern europe may be better for a match as dp and I are both very pale and although I'm told its not a prob in spain (my first fall back position) I wantto be prepared. Have you any nore news? reagrds albali. ps just want to say this site great.


----------



## danielle

Thought we'd give some support to Ruth & CERAM in Marbella. We went over last week and everything is as we would want. All the procedures are fully explained and being able to talk an English nurse in Ruth is a real bonus. They appear to have very good results (50-60%) but of course we will have to see our final outcome. Currently going through the donor matching part, but hopefully should have an egg tx by the end of Jan 05. Costs are just under 5000euros for straight forward IVF using donor eggs. It is very easy to get there, Malaga is the nearest airport which is served by BA, easyJet, thomsonfly, ryanair and probably a few others. We also booked a hotel through Thomas Cook, but it could be possible to go for the day if you pick the right flights.
Fingers crossed that our problems maybe solved.


----------



## Mandy42

Danielle

Just wanted to wish you good luck with your treatment at Ruth's clinic.  Do update us with how things are going.  I am presently in the 2ww after ET last week at a clinic in Barcelona.

Mandy


----------



## Jennifer

Hi all

Danielle - I am hoping to have treatment at Ceram in the new year once we have saved some money and got a few things sorted - It would be great to hear how you are getting on.  I hope they find you a donor soon.

I am sending lots of positive thoughts to all of you girls having or waiting to have treatment - we all deserve to have our dreams come true soon   

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx xx


----------



## Indianna

Hi Danielle

Good luck with your treatment

Mandy

I didn't realise you were in your 2ww already  Good luck hun.  When do you test?

Me - I'm just waiting and waiting ...... couldn't decap this month as no donors at the mo so got to ring them when get next af.

Love Indianna xx


----------



## Mandy42

Hi Indianna

Yes I am in the dreaded 2ww along with Natalie and Tracey.  Me and Natalie test on the 30th. I am having a Beta done on that day and will resist hpting as I dont trust them.  I'm still quite positve at the moment and it helps also having 2 frosties to fall back on if the worst happens.


Sorry you couldent decap this month but I guess its a bit close to Christmas for available donors.  I am sure you will get the go ahead in the New Year.

Mandy


----------



## Jenwana

After unsuccessful IVF and a raised FSH we would now like to try with donor eggs. I have read some really interesting posts on here re: treatment in Spain and the lack of long waiting lists for egg donors. 

I would be really grateful if anyone has any information about egg donation  abroad, or advice they could pass on. 

I have just started to go through the anger phase of how I feel and the unfairness of everything, but it makes me feel even worse feeling that. That probably made no sense whatsoever!! 

If anyone has any coping strategies as well that would be much appreciated! Don't ask for much do I?

Thank you for listening and good luck to everyone.
Love, 
Jenwana x


----------



## Ruth

I am sure the girls will help regarding coping mechanisms, but I can at least give you some help with the info bit. I have set up an egg donation programme for couples in the UK, based in Marbella, Spain, (the sunny bit!!) Do have a look at our website at www.ceram.es and if you have any queries e-mail me at [email protected] We have no waiting list as yet and ballpark figure for IVF egg donation is 5000€. Clinical pregnancy rate/take home baby rate of 53.2% or was it 52.3%, I always get them mixed up but it gives you an idea.
I know it is a difficult journey when using donor eggs but at least there are ways of making the journey shorter than it would be in the UK.
Good luck in our future treatment options.

Ruth


----------



## Danni

Hi Jenwana
I have had treatment with donoreggs in Madrid, Spain. My daughter is now 2months after successful treatment, 1st one ended in a miscarriage. I was then treated for immune issues and is now a mum to a lovely 2month old girl. The clinics in spain are now getting busier and busier and sometimes you have to wait a few weeks(up to 6weeks) before the transfer. I only was on estrogen for 28days(not too long for them) before transfer. They are very good and you dont pay if the donor do not produce eggs of sufficient quality. Check out www.ivfconnections.com and go to "ivf in Spain" section. Check out "Wonderful Women" thread. I used to post there under a different username. I could not have gone through my cycles without the support of these women. the successrate is 65% birthrate after 3 cycles, so that speaks volumes.
Wish you well
Danni


----------



## Danni

ERROR- the successrate is 65% after 1 attempt but 94% after 3 attempts, my apologies. They are not very expensive, I paid at the time 6000euros all inclusive(icsi, blastocysttransfer, transfer) There are frequent flights to Madrid all year round.
Danni


----------



## soozzee

Hi Danni

I'm interested to know more about your treatment for immune issues...  I also had an mc (at 8 weeks) after DE in Madrid & I'm just going through the Chicago tests with George at CARE.  Who did you see?  What was the diagnosis & treatment?

So glad to 'meet' someone who's been through this & come out with that precious baby at the end....

Susie
x


----------



## daisyg

Hi Susie,

Glad to see you 'posting'.  I am finding it very difficult waiting to have a consultation with Dr. Beer because I just want to start a cycle NOW!  However, after 3 miscarriages with my own eggs I want to make sure I have done all I can to succeed on a DE cycle.  I am so wishing for the same thing for you too after all you and your DH have been through.

I am with Dr. Beer because I was told I was too old to see Mr. George!.  Anyway, I'm tempted to start with IVI Valenciathis cycle, but feel I really should wait for the Dr. Beer consultation (March 15) to see what he says.  I know I will have Clexane and steroids, but not sure whether anything else and don't know when in my DE cycle to start them.  

Wishing you the best Susie.
Daisy
xx


----------



## Danni

Soozzee
My 1st DE ended in a chemical pregnancy, beta was 22 at 12dp3dt and then dropped to 7 later, Af came. So I checked out my APAs at St. Marys but  I feel they only do "superficial" testing . I was not tested for NK cells. I was prescribed clexane and aspirin before transfer. This time I had very good quality 3 blastocysts transferred, but the pregnancy ended in another miscarriage! I was distraught until I read up about NKcells and auto immune problems because Ive had jointpains for years but never got it investigated. Well I saw Dr Beer after my second DE miscarriage with the support of Dr Velasco(he wrote me a referral because he was also puzzled). Dr Beer did every single test(expensive but worth it). They found I had very high CD19cells, they were at 21%!. Steroids alone would not be effective so I had IVIG  7 days before the transfer of yet again 3 blastocysts and just after a positive hpt. I had 2 more infuisions of ivig until my 15th week. In addition I also started aspirin and clexane 20mg at 7 days before the transfer until 28weeks. 
St Marys found only borderline anticardiolipinantibodies, every other test they did was negative. I should have had all the extensive testing done after my 1st DE miscarriage but at the time I did not want to spend my money on test after test but it cost me dearly in the end. Im just glad the 3rd cycle worked.
Are you at Madrid? They were very good to me after my second m/c because I think they felt guilty cos no one there could give me answers.
I got a 5% discount with my 3rd DE (I queried my bill because the price went up) I emailed [email protected] with my bill, they said it was correct but they would give me 5% discount as its my 3rd attempt with them. That sure stopped me moaning about money!
I think its worth testing extensively although its pricey but youll get there in the end if you do things properly.
Danni


----------



## soozzee

Hi Girls

Danni - thanks for the information.  I've read a lot about IVIG but I think you're one o fthe first people I know who have been successful - which is great to know.  I agree about the testing - it is expensive & the treatment is too, but given how much DE costs, it has to be worth it.  We had our first cycle at Madrid - found them to be very good - but have transferred to Barcelona as they're having some building work done at Madrid at the moment.  By the time I get through all the testing, Madrid will probably be up & running again!

Daisy - nice to hear from you!  Crikey - I didn't know there was an upper age limit with George!  I'm 44 in April, so best get back for my consultation before then!!  I know what you mean about wanting to get started...  Barcelona called me a couple of weeks ago asking if I was ready to start & I could have been doing decap within a week.  I really wanted to say yes, but there's no point until we've at least seen George again.  I'm just hoping that we can get the timing right - don't want to end up wasting yet another month.  Am I too impatient

I hope it goes well with Dr Beer - I've read a lot of good stuff about him.  Let me know!

We're off to see an NHS consultant today - not expecting too much, but hoping that this will help us in the long run.  We may be able to get clexane through her - which will be a huge saving - and also get onto the early pregnancy monitoring more quickly as a result.  Ever the optimist!!

Susie
x


----------



## Danni

hi Girls
Soozee-I know for a fact there are more people successful after DE with ivig but not everyone posts-most of the posts are from people trying to conceive with their own eggs. In retrospect, I was a poor responder but good quality eggs but no implantation, sometimes I feel I should have sorted these problems out before embarking on DE but at the time I was told my eggs were the problem-my fsh was never more than 10, my response got slower with each ivf attempt but I always had 2 or more goodquality embies.Nobody tells you to test for environmental issues, so I looked for answers and found the ivfconnections board which was a godsend. Im more than happy with my daughter and couldnt love her more than any biological child of mine. Shes our princess at home. I wont go back to using my own eggs as Im now almost 38years and you cant turn the clock back. 
My tnf was 26,9%(normal 3- and I might need ivig again in order to conceive. Ivig has a very low risk of transmission as its washed several times over and over before its ready but there is a risk with any bloodproducts. Unfortunately I was prepared to take the risk because I so wanted to be a mom and I was willing to do anything possible in desperation.
It might sound selfish but thats the way I feel.
Take care
Danni


----------



## Jenwana

Hi all!

Thank you for all of your advice. It has been really helpful. i wish everyonr loads of luck in future treatments and I'll keep you posted.

Take care

Jenwana xx


----------



## danielle

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while, but life has been a bit busy, not just with the IVF but other life changing projects!
Anyway after a months delay while a donor of the correct blood group was found, we had the go ahead in early Feb to start the drug regime. Flew over to CERAM in late Feb and had the ET on the 28th. Flew to Australia early March (life changing Project!!!) and had BhCG 2 days ago. I'm pregnant!!!!!
CERAM and Ruth have been fantastic, can't believe how "easy" everything has been, had our hands held all the way and all our questions answered. Anyone thinking of CERAM....go for it if it is what you want. To cap it all we even managed to get funding from our local health authority for the actual treatment, must buy a lottery ticket whilst our luck is good.
Anyway, still a lot of hurdles to get over, but at least we are on the right road.
Good luck to anyone on the same road.


----------



## Deej

Hi Danielle

Congrats on your fantastic news! We are currently waiting for IVF with DE but due to high wait are looking at other options. Would you recommend Spain and how did you start to go about it?

Looking forward to your reply and good luck with the pregnancy!

Debi x


----------



## Bel

Hi Danielle,

Congratulations!! We are going out to the CERAM in the next couple of months. Ruth has found us a donor!! Hurray! I would be really grateful for any information you have, where to stay etc,

Well done!!

Belle,x


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone.
Sorry to jump in on this thread, but I've got a quick question.  
Im awaiting a donor at IVI Barcelona, and I keep seeing mention in other people's posts of Decap. Is this decapeptyl ? What is that ? My drugs regime seems to be different (ie the contraceptive pill first, and then synarel, and then Estradiol patches, and then cyclogest pessaries).
Does anyone on this thread know about this and why we are on different drugs?
Bluebellxxx


----------



## Ruth

Different clinics will use slightly different drugs. I am in the process of aiming that all recipients have contraceptive Pill at CERAM, Decaptyl being a one off injection does the same job as the Synarel, just have to sniff with the latter. Some of my patients use patches though most use tablets, Progynova. Cyclogest seems to be standard everywhere!!!!
All a means to an end!!!

Ruth


----------



## danielle

Deej,
We started by getting in touch with Ruth the forum moderator, she is also the Nurse at CERAM so can give you lots of info on CERAM. They also have a website www.ceram.es, the front page is in Spanish but there is a translation link. Basically that it is it, did a lot of reading on this discussion forum and just fell into it. It was not as daunting or hard as we were expecting, got all questions answered and have been guided through it all by Ruth. Should be having a scan next week as we are home for a while before moving down under permanently. Hope this helps.


----------

